# Needing A New Home :(



## hobgoblin2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Unfortunately I am searching for a loving home for my adorable Terrier-cross pup 

He is a wonderful dog, very excitable and energetic, and up until very recently I have been able to walk him daily and give him all the attention in the world. However I am expecting my first baby this November and I'm struggling to keep up with my dog's needs.

Please contact me if you know of anyone who may be interested, or any sites or organisations that may be able to help me. I really do need to find him a new home soon and I really want him to move into a loving, caring home and *not* a dog pound.

I really wish I could keep him with us, and that he could be a part of our growing family but he is not very good with small children (best with ages 10and above) and has been known to be quite aggressive with younger children. Of course I have looked into other posibilities and re-homing was always my last option but I although we have tried training and increasing his exercise to tire him out a little he is a threat to our child.

I believe any mother, or any owner, will understand how hard this decision has been but my child must come first


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I know plenty of people with young children/babies & an exciteable dog. It's all do-able if you really want to it to be.
There's lots of people on here who can give you tips to mange this as they've been through it all aswell.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Isn't he supposed to go back to the rescue he came from if you can't keep him?


----------



## hobgoblin2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I know plenty of people with young children/babies & an exciteable dog. It's all do-able if you really want to it to be.
> There's lots of people on here who can give you tips to mange this as they've been through it all aswell.


Thankyou Cleo38,
I also know a few people with excitable dogs and children, but my dog has taken to showing an aggresive nature around very young children. After all the 'dog attacks' I'm worried about his behaviour.
I honestly do not want to lose him but I'm unsure what to do if he is aggressive. 
He has, on occasion, bit me when I tried to calm him down.


----------



## hobgoblin2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Isn't he supposed to go back to the rescue he came from if you can't keep him?


I bought him from a rescue place and he was in quite a bad way, covered in mange and so dehidrated ... also rather under weight
I don't really want to send him back there, it was horrible looking round and he didnt look well cared for. I'd rather find him a new, loving home.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you consulted a qualified behaviourist, there's links on here that give info for those in your area?
If your dog is aggressive then you will find it incredibly difficult to rehome him. Resuce centres are fit to burst with dogs that do not display aggression & even if you were to try & rehome privately do you really think it would be fair to pass on a dog who you say is a danger to children?


----------



## hobgoblin2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Have you consulted a qualified behaviourist, there's links on here that give info for those in your area?


Thanks again Cleo38, I will look into the links 
I have had two people out to see him, one behaviourist and one qualified trainer who both gave me advice and several months worth of classes. I saw an improvement in his behaviour but as soon as a child was introduced to the situation he became aggressive again
I cannot really afford for an expensive course of treatments as I'm having to work part time already to get enough money together for the baby and although I have always given everything I have for my little Red I cannot keep paying out for help 
I'm finding this so so hard


----------



## hobgoblin2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Have you consulted a qualified behaviourist, there's links on here that give info for those in your area?
> If your dog is aggressive then you will find it incredibly difficult to rehome him. Resuce centres are fit to burst with dogs that do not display aggression & even if you were to try & rehome privately do you really think it would be fair to pass on a dog who you say is a danger to children?


very very true! I was worried about that
My parents said they would take him on but they have two dogs already and couldn't really manage three
if I had know I would be starting a family so early in life I would never have considered owning my own dog but none of this was planned and I'm struggling to find a solution.
He is great with children over 10 ... my cousins and my brothers are brilliant with him, but it seems to be toddlers that set him off. In fact he was very good with a young girl aged 6 but she had been brought up around dogs and was very wary and gentle with him.
My vet said it may be that he has issues with people entering the family ... he may see a baby as a threat.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Vets are not behaviourists though & I doubt that a dog would see a baby as a threat. 
Young kids are loud, boisterous, etc & can unsettle many dogs which may be the case with your dog. I can't comment on how he may/may not behave around young kids as I don't know your dog nor am I a behaviourist.
In my opinion children should always taught to be gentle around dogs & if they can't be then they should not be allowed near the dog for their own safety as the most placid dog can snap if they are ill, grabbed by a child, etc.


----------



## hobgoblin2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm worried that perhaps I am coming across as a bad owner here
I had never wanted to lose my dog, and I never planned on being in my current situation (taking several steps against it infact) but I cannot change that I am expecting to have a baby and that I am unable to keep my dog
I had hoped people would understand how hard this is for me and would be able to offer support
Perhaps seeing advice on here was a bad idea


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

There are various terrier resuce sites that may be able to help, if you search some old posts you may be able to find them. I'm concerned for your dog as I don't believe he will be easy to re-homebecasue of his medical condition & you say he shows aggression towards children.
It's not for me to say on here whether you are a bad owner or not but I find it difficult to understand how people can rehome their dogs so easily. Resuce homes are inundated with unwanted dogs & it breaks my heart hearing about yet another dog being rehomed.
You can't chnage the fact that you are having a baby granted but you can change the fact that you no longer want your dog. There are many ways to make this work, many people on here have been or are in similar situartions. it just depends on how much you really want it to.
I can't comment on this anymore as it makes me too upset. I hope your poor dog doesn't suffer too much & you can live with the decisions you make.


----------



## hobgoblin2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

cleo38 said:


> there are various terrier resuce sites that may be able to help, if you search some old posts you may be able to find them. I'm concerned for your dog as i don't believe he will be easy to re-homebecasue of his medical condition & you say he shows aggression towards children.
> It's not for me to say on here whether you are a bad owner or not but i find it difficult to understand how people can rehome their dogs so easily. Resuce homes are inundated with unwanted dogs & it breaks my heart hearing about yet another dog being rehomed.
> You can't chnage the fact that you are having a baby granted but you can change the fact that you no longer want your dog. There are many ways to make this work, many people on here have been or are in similar situartions. It just depends on how much you really want it to.
> I can't comment on this anymore as it makes me too upset. I hope your poor dog doesn't suffer too much & you can live with the decisions you make.


this has *not* been an easy decision
it'snot that i no-longer want me dog, i wish i could keep him and give him everything he needs but i simply cannot do so
your comments have made me very upset

i bought my dog from a resuce center as i too hate how people leave their dogs or just suddenly decide they no longer want them
i love, adore and cherish my dog
i really wish i did not have to give him away
but i thought that by finding him a new, loving home he would be better off then left in a kennels or pound in the state i found him!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you considered making him a run and kennel outdoors 

that way you can supervise his time outside in the garden or indoors , this way both child and dog are safe and secure while you work on his issues


----------



## hobgoblin2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mese said:


> Have you considered making him a run and kennel outdoors
> 
> that way you can supervise his time outside in the garden or indoors , this way both child and dog are safe and secure while you work on his issues


thankyou, this is a very interesting option I will look into
I dont want him to suffer just because I am having a baby and I would love to be able to keep him if it is at all possible.
But I am still keeping an eye out because if someone who can give him the love, attentin and exercise he needs and deserves is out there searching for a dog like him, I couldnt keep him penned in


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

You cannot rehome a dog that is showing aggression to children privately. It is not ethically or legally adviseable. Contact terrier rescues as recommended previously, who might be able to help but likely not as all rescues are struggling with dumped dogs without behavioural or medical conditions. You need to face your responsiblities for this dog and either work on his behaviour and find a home situation that suits you both (dog walker, neighbour, friends who can exercise him) and crate for times when children are around, or PTS. 

If you try to rehome this dog privately knowing his problems you are not only risking other people but also the dogs welfare. 

If as you say the dog came from a rescue, despite it's conditions or your thoughts of them you are legally required to advise them of a change of ownership and give them the option of taking the dog back into their care. Sounds more likely it came from a pound who will not have the same restrictions but either way the responsiblity is yours to ensure the welfare of the dog and anyone who might come into contact with it.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

hobgoblin2010 said:


> this has *not* been an easy decision
> it'snot that i no-longer want me dog, i wish i could keep him and give him everything he needs but i simply cannot do so
> your comments have made me very upset
> 
> ...


I'm confused 

You say in your initial post that he's a pup - how old is he exactly and how long have you had him?

If he is a pup, or relatively young dog, you still have plenty of time to work on him.

With regards to attacks, dogs and young children / babies should NEVER EVER be left alone with a dog anyway - it's not a difficult concept to understand - and a crate offers the most sensible solution for times when you can't supervise.

As for having children and dogs / puppies, yes, I can understand that some people don't want both - I didn't, but this was because I was also studying and working (and my daughter had a totally irrational fear of them) and therefore waited until my daughter was 12 before we went looking for a dog, and 14 before we actually got one.

That said, there are many many people who do have dogs and young children - my friend had 6 (one a staffie cross) when she found out she was pregnant - she didn't even have time to get her head around the idea as the baby was born just two months later (and three months prematurely).

After a frighteningly shaky start, that child is now 16 months, and there is no doubt that the child's life is richer for the dogs in it, and they've been a huge influence on her advanced development for her young age.

===============================

I can understand someone not wanting to have young children and dogs - but in the same breath, the dog was there first - it sounds like it's already been shoved from pillar to post, moreso if it is showing aggression to children - and now the whole cycle will start again - because you can't (or won't) put the effort in now for a baby that's not due for another 5 months - and any problems are easily 3 to 4 years down the line and can probably be eased by a simple behavioural consultation with a dog therapist, or even a herbal therapist that uses Bach's and similar remedies to deal with undesirable behaviour (and i've now seen work on several dogs, and never yet fail).

If you live in a house or flat, there is always a way to manage both - if you live in anything smaller, then why get a dog in the first place?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello!

I know how you feel but trust me, don't give up, give it a go!!

I have 3 dogs, now 4 and a 5 month old baby.

The 4th I had whilst I was pregnant (JRT) and he seemed slightly aggressive and HATED Cleo, I rehomed him....worst decision of my life!! We recently got him back due to the council not allowing the owner to keep him, and he is the most loveliest dog!! Gets on with Cleo, not bad with Jake (baby) but I haven't left them alone....and I have set up extra tall baby gates so when Jake is on the floor rolling around the dogs won't topple him.

It will be the worst mistake of your life....trust me!!

We are only rehoming Flynn as our landlord says we have too many dogs and it states on the lease the limit and we are over it.

You will be able to do it, trust me, I know all sorts of thoughts are going through your head, but it CAN work. 

Get a dog walker the first couple of weeks after the birth so you don't have to worry about the walking.

Just patience is the key, you will regret it, trust me, we regretted and are so happy to have seen him and able to foster him until a home comes up.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

hobgoblin2010 said:


> this has *not* been an easy decision
> it'snot that i no-longer want me dog, i wish i could keep him and give him everything he needs but i simply cannot do so
> your comments have made me very upset
> 
> ...


Don't then!!

I have 3 dogs and a 4th who is fostering with us, and coping fine with a 5 month baby. I also ran a dog day care and boarding service since Jake was born!!

It CAN work xxx


----------

